# E-mail address for Dr WILLIAMSON AT RFC



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Girls, 
does anyone have an e-mail address for Dr Williamson @ RFC.
I would be really grateful if someone can pm it to me.

Hope you are al keeping well 

Fi xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Fi

I think someone had posted if futher on..

Sorry im no help

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Fi84

Ive sent you a pm with the e-mail address.  Congratulations hope you and baby are doing well.


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks girls - 
hope you are both well

xx


----------

